# Need Help Pricing!



## Jeda (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm not sure how much my art is worth, i mean i tried to wing it but not many people have bought. And i know this may not be the reason people buy, but i wanted to at least price them right! XD

my art:

Userpage of scenekiddogood921 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
http://theunseenworld.deviantart.com/gallery/
http://jedauw.deviantart.com/gallery/ (This is an older account but has much more art than both above accounts provided)

If it helps to price my art, please fill this out:

Mini Figures (Chibis):
Headshots:
Busts or Half-Bodies:
Fullbody:
Stickers:
Reference:

Sketches:
Flat color:
Detailed color:
Shaded Reference Sheets:
Shaded Stickers:

It would help me a lot, it would also help me if you can tell me what else i could try to sell? I have also tried YCH and Adoptables, suggestions are welcome! If not here, then on Furaffinity.


----------



## darien (Sep 3, 2016)

You know- I didn't make the forums or their rules and descriptions, but... maybe you missed the descriptions in the forum you were posting to, when you hold your cursor over Art and Illustration forum you'll see this:






With that in mind, this is probably not the place for the questions you're asking.
You'll likely have better luck posting a journal, asking friends, and google-searching the topic.


----------



## Jeda (Sep 3, 2016)

Actually. I know how forums work. A moderator add this post to this thread. i had it in Art Sales before but they moved me here so, i was actually looking for help but got a mean letter instead. thanks. you could have at least been helpful.


----------



## darien (Sep 3, 2016)

Jeda said:


> Actually. I know how forums work. A moderator add this post to this thread. i had it in Art Sales before but they moved me here so, i was actually looking for help but got a mean letter instead. thanks. you could have at least been helpful.



And here I was trying to be nice about it. If you wanna cry- I suppose I can be mean about it as you wish:

So basically what you're telling us is you completely lack any semblance of reading comprehension. So tell me if you 'know how forums work' why is it that you- by your own admission- can't even post in the right area of the very clearly labelled forums? Why did a moderator have to move your post? Why can't you abide the very clearly written content guidelines? Perhaps you don't know how forums work. Perhaps offering you some polite tips about how to better use them and where you might go instead for the information you were seeking was the wrong thing to do and I should've just rudely pointed out what a complete fucking moron you are from the get-go.

Here, let me make it abundantly clear to you:





______________________________________________________________________________________________





______________________________________________________________________________________________





Ignorance is one thing, but your willful stupidity and indignant outrage at polite helpful suggestions just because they were not what you wanted to hear is another.

Seriously though, somewhere out there is a tree tirelessly producing oxygen so that you may breathe. You owe it an apology.

Now you can cry crocodile tears about me being mean-  I strongly suggest you stay in in school (or go back) and don't do drugs as you don't have the capacity to spare.


----------



## Jeda (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow... xD
I barley read that all.
A mod moved me here.
So i guess its ok.

And i didnt cry about it :/ 
I didnt realize people would get mad over something as small as asking help.

And i will say:
I didnt want to fight in the first place.
im not running with my tail between my legs either.
a MODERATOR moved my post here.
So im not in any trouble.

If you are gonna get mad over something this small :/
Then I'm not replying anymore.
After this post I'm done answering you because i dont need to.

Anyways have a nice day.


----------



## Raddy Fox (Sep 4, 2016)

Fuckem Jeda lol. You might be looking at it the wrong way.

I'm still new to the commission's game myself but I think you should cost for yourself to at least have minimum wage for the hours you're taking to draw the pieces. If that prices your work at $100 and no one buys it, you've got some practice to do.

Keep drawing, do lots of gifts to people who have a good following, especially other artists you admire. You're not fanboying, you're saying thank you for all the work they've done that you enjoy and in return, they, knowing what its like starting out, will most likely share or promote your stuff if you ask. They may even become your friend, who knows.

Do simple, smaller art pieces that cost less if your price is still high and you want to jump the gun a little. Twitter icons, FA icons. Keep them simple and offer flat colour to appeal to everyone but don't cost yourself out. Art is a serious trade and takes a lot of practice and passion, more even than a graphics designer.

I'd also suggest starting some personal projects like comics or daily doodles and spending A LOT of time on social media. Its the bane of my life but its where customers are and you need to go get them. They don't come to you.

Don't let anyone put you off. They're jerks and you're unique. Always be true to yourself.

Good luck dude.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 4, 2016)

darien said:


> And here I was trying to be nice about it. If you wanna cry- I suppose I can be mean about it as you wish:
> 
> So basically what you're telling us is you completely lack any semblance of reading comprehension. So tell me if you 'know how forums work' why is it that you- by your own admission- can't even post in the right area of the very clearly labelled forums? Why did a moderator have to move your post? Why can't you abide the very clearly written content guidelines? Perhaps you don't know how forums work. Perhaps offering you some polite tips about how to better use them and where you might go instead for the information you were seeking was the wrong thing to do and I should've just rudely pointed out what a complete fucking moron you are from the get-go.
> 
> ...



1)  Please be polite.  This is needlessly hostile.  If you are concerned with a post being in the wrong area, please report the post you are concerned about.

2)  The user informed you that they posted in the wrong area at first, and it was moved here by staff.  Do not needle another user after they have informed you staff have already taken action.

3)  The forums were restructured, and 'The Art Shack' is no longer present.  Correcting and refining displays like those is a step that will be taken among the other steps to get everything fully updated.  And the thread was not moved into the Critique sub-forum.  There are also other threads here that discuss pricing.  For the time being it's permissible for a thread like this to be here.  Perhaps in the future it can get a more dedicated section, but there aren't plans for that right now.

4)  Please be polite.  You're one of the more considerate and helpful members I've seen here, Darien.  It doesn't help to be needlessly hostile.


----------



## darien (Sep 4, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> 1)  Please be polite.  This is needlessly hostile.  If you are concerned with a post being in the wrong area, please report the post you are concerned about.
> 
> 2)  The user informed you that they posted in the wrong area at first, and it was moved here by staff.  Do not needle another user after they have informed you staff have already taken action.
> 
> ...



1.) I was polite- and you're right this hostility wasn't needed- but it was the hostility they asked for when acting like a spoiled little prat when they didn't get the answer they wanted. 

2.) I'll not argue this, as it's a fair point.

3.) Correcting and refining forum structure is something that takes only a few minutes. Remind me again, how long ago was the move? Surely this can't be the first time something like this has come up since the move. Yes there are other threads here that discuss pricing- I've even contributed to a few of them. However, they were more along the lines of 'how do people feel about artists with low or high prices and how does that affect your buying tendencies, or how do artists determine their prices, not 'run down this list of stuff i offer and price all my stuff for me and answer this poll about if im good enough to do commissions' which is the exact type of thing the OP is doing and exactly what the current forum description says not to do. Again, this forum description is something that takes only a few minutes at most to change. How is it exactly you expect people to abide by guidelines when any number of them are obsolete/invalid? Apparently I'm in the wrong for heeding the forum description -even if not the forum rules once provoked.

4.) OP's response made it clear that being polite and offering alternative avenues to get what they're after isn't good enough for them and they'd rather play the role of a self-entitled victim- a deplorable behavior that earns whatever hostility it gets. Being polite and helpful is all well and good until someone spits in your face for it and throws a tantrum just because you didn't pander to their whims and tell them exactly what they wanted to hear. Hostility begets hostility, and that is exactly what's happened here- white knighting for the OP does not change that fact.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 4, 2016)

To keep this from straying further off-topic, I will respond, and then politely ask that you let the matters lie, as they don't genuinely pertain to the thread's intent.



darien said:


> 1.) I was polite- and you're right this hostility wasn't needed- but it was the hostility they asked for when acting like a spoiled little prat when they didn't get the answer they wanted.
> 
> 4.) OP's response made it clear that being polite and offering alternative avenues to get what they're after isn't good enough for them and they'd rather play the role of a self-entitled victim- a deplorable behavior that earns whatever hostility it gets. Being polite and helpful is all well and good until someone spits in your face for it and throws a tantrum just because you didn't pander to their whims and tell them exactly what they wanted to hear. Hostility begets hostility, and that is exactly what's happened here- white knighting for the OP does not change that fact.



If you feel you are being responded to with hostility, it does not support or elevate your position to escalate with more hostility.  It derails the thread, creates confusion, and creates a very negative impression overall.  I read the user's response to your post, and didn't get overt hostility from it.  If you did, you still should not have responded in such an aggressive manner.  You are correct in that hostility often begets hostility.  If you recognize that, and also recognize that such hostility can create a pretty toxic forum environment, don't further that cycle yourself.

I'd suggest, if you're willing, a peace offering, to smooth things over (plus return the thread to topic).  The OP has asked for commentary on art prices.  You now know that's acceptable.  Perhaps offer some?



> 3.) Correcting and refining forum structure is something that takes only a few minutes. Remind me again, how long ago was the move? Surely this can't be the first time something like this has come up since the move. Yes there are other threads here that discuss pricing- I've even contributed to a few of them. However, they were more along the lines of 'how do people feel about artists with low or high prices and how does that affect your buying tendencies, or how do artists determine their prices, not 'run down this list of stuff i offer and price all my stuff for me and answer this poll about if im good enough to do commissions' which is the exact type of thing the OP is doing and exactly what the current forum description says not to do. Again, this forum description is something that takes only a few minutes at most to change. How is it exactly you expect people to abide by guidelines when any number of them are obsolete/invalid? Apparently I'm in the wrong for heeding the forum description -even if not the forum rules once provoked.



It's not within my power at the moment to make those changes.  I have proposed quite a few, on both front end matters that are immediately visible to users, and also the back end area for staff functions.  But those are all under review, and that review was held up badly by the hack that took place earlier in the year.

These are issues we are aware of and working to correct, I assure you of that.


----------



## xxow (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow....

but back to the OP:
I probably wouldn't commission you because your 15 and not legally allowed to enter into contracts!
That said, plenty of teenagers have taken commissions, when I first became aware of the online community, most of the artists I watched/liked/followed were between 13-18 and they totally took commissions. I think dA's points system and trading for virtual/in-game currency is considered above-board; just know that if you're accepting cash you could potentially run into legal trouble, or your customers could run into legal trouble.

That all said, it's useful to try and keep track of the average time you spend on a piece, and calculate the rate of pay off that average. Think of an hourly wage you might earn from a conventional job, and how low a wage you would be willing to accept from a conventional job. I see plenty of artists who, by hour, are making far less than US Federal minimum wage, and that's really unfair of themselves and the overall marketplace! Accepting too-low prices can hurt other artists, but also yourself; even if it's just a fun hobby and you're not trying to make a living, you might risk over-committing and burning out!


----------



## Jeda (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh wow... is that still on my profile? xD I say my name is Alex and I'm 15 because I have a story where my character is an artist. I tried to draw in his style but ended up just taking over the account as my main one.

I'm actually 24, and my name is Jeda LOL I need to change that and stop confusing people.

Here is some proof:

http://ziros-lover.deviantart.com/
(i made this account in or around 07' when i was around 15) And you can see the jornal leads to the account JedaUW, and on JedaUW in the comment section i wrote with my account TheUnseenWorld

and

my facebook:

Jessica Cheri Davila | Facebook

I knew i should of changed that info earlier but yeah
sorry about that.
Is this why people didnt want to commission me? XD

sorry guys.


----------



## Jeda (Sep 5, 2016)

Also thanks a lot for the advice!  its helpful.


----------



## Caraid (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, as the thread description states - if you don't know whether or not you should take commissions and at what price, it's a fair indication that you are probably not ready to start taking them. There are lots of examples for you to look at. Browse professional artists' pages, look at the quality of their work and the prices they ask. Then compare that to your own work - what you have to offer and how much it should be worth. Try to be honest with yourself.

As a rule, if you can not make minimum wage with your art, it's best to not sell it yet for reasons already stated above. In addition to them, by selling at ridiculously low prices you are setting yourself up to be taken advantage of and, in my experience, people in the lower price ranges feel much more entitled and it is an overall far more toxic environment to be selling in. In the world of "hey please buy this $1.00 character", people have no idea how business works or what a professional attitude is and you will not be doing yourself a favor. Do the research, put the work in and reassess.


----------

